# Need Help with Hydraulic Steering Install - Baystar



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine has bleeders at the transom fittings.


----------



## DennisC (Mar 4, 2017)

Mine dies too and I had them opened while I was turning the wheel like the manual said but somehow anything from the helm popped off and drained all my fluid


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Send photos


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

sounds like that line wasn’t connected right. Tighten everything up and bleed at the connections at the engine.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

I switched to the bay star from an old hydraulic system a few weeks ago on my maverick. Didn't have any problems with the compression fittings on the helm. Send pictures of it if you can.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I am very capable of all kinds of repairs maintenance and even rigging, but I am not a professional by any means. If I ran into a problem like this I would be taking it to a professional. Steering is not something I would risk not getting it right. Mistakes can be made by anyone of course and parts can be defective or missing right out of the box but if the issue here is not clear to you and you are soliciting help online I would say you are probably in over your head. I’m not saying this as an insult just some perspective on the difference beteeen saving a few bucks and safe boating


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tjtfishon said:


> I am very capable of all kinds of repairs maintenance and even rigging, but I am not a professional by any means. If I ran into a problem like this I would be taking it to a professional. Steering is not something I would risk not getting it right. Mistakes can be made by anyone of course and parts can be defective or missing right out of the box but if the issue here is not clear to you and you are soliciting help online I would say you are probably in over your head. I’m not saying this as an insult just some perspective on the difference beteeen saving a few bucks and safe boating


Yeah, I was overtaking a barge in the ICW yesterday imagining how bad it would suck if my steering failed and got sucked under it.


----------



## DennisC (Mar 4, 2017)

I got it fixed y'all. Thanks for all the help


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2018)

What did you find the problem to be?


----------



## DennisC (Mar 4, 2017)

The fittings that held the hose onto the helm needed to be tightened more


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2018)

Good deal! I like simple fixes!


----------

